# MTD 5/22 in Maine



## bbuck

I purchased a used (1995 on tag) MTD Yardman 5 HP Tecumseh 22" 2 stage snowblower 4 years ago for $300. It started out being used only on the walkways and pond used for ice skating for our kids, friends and family. It is now my primary snow removal tool with a dirt driveway 30' wide by 100' long, a 50' by 50' grass dog pen, and around the barn and house. It is well used, has a ton of hours on it, and always starts on the first pull, even at temperatures below zero! The only thing I have done to it is regular fluid changes, spark plug and now a homemade impeller kit. With almost 3' of snow last weekend (and before the impeller kit) the light fluffy stuff was no problem for this little guy, even with only my hands and top of the chute above the snow! It was throwing it about 15-20 feet. Wet snow/slush is quite different, as it would "throw" it 5' to 10' max and constantly clog the chute. Now, with the impeller kit installed, 24" deep heavy wet snow that was partially frozen was being thrown 25' and very high today! And without one clog in the chute or auger. I highly recommend the impeller kit, either purchased or make your own like several people have done on here, and is where I got the idea from. Thanks guys!


----------



## GustoGuy

Thanks for the input bbuck. I sure like the impeller mod too since my machine happens to be the exact same machine as yours. Except my machine now has the larger Predator 212cc on it. Unfortunately my Tecumseh was real hard to start so I replaced it. I still have the old engine in the garage and I may pull the head off it to see if it has lots of carbon build up on the piston and valves. Good to hear from you. Lots of the guys here on the forum are real interested in how we can fix up our machines and make them into even better snowblowers.


----------



## Pythons37

Thanks for the input. You are getting great service from a small machine. The impeller kit seems like a big improvement. I have thought of doing it, but so far my old Noma 10 HP 27" bucket machine has performed well enough. I hesitate to modify it, because I don't want to upset the Karma.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i got an impeller kit for my craftsman last winter that i never installed. now that i have the toro 521 the kit is going to go on it


----------

